# 1990 Nissan Skyline GTS-4 For Sale



## lisa91 (Aug 23, 2017)

$19,000 OBO

This car is in excellent condition!

No rust, very clean, interior is complete, 76,945km (47,811mi), new AC compressor

Original paint, except for the GT-R front bumper, AWD, rare stock Euro Body Kit (ground affects), 4 door

Upgrades
Defi Gauges 
Front mount intercooler
Brand New Recaro seats
GT-R front bumper
Nardi Torino steering wheel
Nismo Shifter
GReddy Coilovers with digital control inside the car
Modex Wheels
Locking Differentials


This car performs very well! It's faster than my 2010 STI!

Call or text me at: 612-559-5997


----------

